# this is hilarious



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

i was surfing through pitchformedia.com (music critic site) and found this picture and it made me laugh, smile, cry, and find a new meaning to life


----------



## corbu12 (Apr 3, 2007)

well...I always share my cigars and brandy with the bears....don't you?


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Is that Gary Coleman!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

it has gone beyond a G-Thang


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

"Doin Thangs"
Thats great


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Bullybreed said:


> it has gone beyond a G-Thang


Changin' Avatars like me. Yours is sick! Funny though.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

haha.. Where will hip-hop go next?!?


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

triplezero24 said:


> haha.. Where will hip-hop go next?!?


Dude, hip hop and rap has been dead for a while, its all party club shit with only a small amount of rappers that are truly talented that I could count on my hand.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

Is that Gary Coleman!

what you talkin about brian!!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Everybody knows that bears love Cohibas and Courvoisier!:lol:
That's a great pic!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

*wtf????*


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

Jonjonmacky said:


> Dude, hip hop and rap has been dead for a while, its all party club shit with only a small amount of rappers that are truly talented that I could count on my hand.


there are a few more than a handful...

k-os, murs, del the funky homosapien, the grouch...there are some talented people out there....but big bear is certainly the best?

haha


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Holla atcha boi!!!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

I won't say that hip-hop is totally dead; as long as you have The Roots, Talib Kweli, Common, Mos Def and KRS-1 around, it will still breathe. Not hard but its got a chance...maybe they will pass it to someone.

Anyway, wanna-be gangster on this cover perhaps? May whomever buys this be b-slapped across the room! LMAO!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

rockin
i always pimp my bears before clubbin
dontcha know


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

slimm said:


> I won't say that hip-hop is totally dead; as long as you have The Roots, Talib Kweli, Common, Mos Def and KRS-1 around, it will still breathe. Not hard but its got a chance...maybe they will pass it to someone.
> 
> Anyway, wanna-be gangster on this cover perhaps? May whomever buys this be b-slapped across the room! LMAO!


you forgot Jurassic 5 AND OutKast


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*i came across the same picture! i was lucky enough to be able to get a copy of the album. it is rare, and out of print. he sounds a little like a southern pac. he is not half as bad as the cover looks. classic!!!*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Jonjonmacky said:


> Dude, hip hop and rap has been dead for a while, its all party club shit with only a small amount of rappers that are truly talented that I could count on my hand.


*hiphop isn't dead jon. commercial garbage is at an all time high, but there is a lot of talent under the mainstream radar. you have to look for it, but it is there.*


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

thisone326 said:


> you forgot Jurassic 5 AND OutKast


Definitely forgot about those two...how could I! Andre 3000 is highly looked over as a true lyricist!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

DA BEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

andre 3000 is one of the best musical minds out there


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

karmaz00 said:


> Is that Gary Coleman!
> 
> what you talkin about brian!!!!


No, What you talkin bout Jason?


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

thisone326 said:


> andre 3000 is one of the best musical minds out there


I didn't know these guys made music. I thought is was just drum machines.


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

andre 3000 is the guy from outkast....he is truly incredible. a master of any style...foer the movie Idlewild he made all the music for it.


and dont knock drum machines....i use them when i play bass to add a little more than just bass when i;m screwing around in my room


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

ummm.. for cigars sake. Those bears betta watch out.. the smoke a Nub it'll be bad new .. catch their fur on fire


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

thisone326 said:


> andre 3000 is the guy from outkast....he is truly incredible. a master of any style...foer the movie Idlewild he made all the music for it.
> 
> and dont knock drum machines....i use them when i play bass to add a little more than just bass when i;m screwing around in my room


Not knocking drum machines just the musical ability of most of these type of artists. Most are just singers or rhymers. That is great if you like that. I just don't consider them musicians when they don't play a *musical *instrument.


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

BrianEE93 said:


> Not knocking drum machines just the musical ability of most of these type of artists. Most are just singers or rhymers. That is great if you like that. I just don't consider them musicians when they don't play a *musical *instrument.


singers are musicians....but i see what your saying. but, andre plays guitar, drums, bass, etc..

all the music from Outkast and Andre 3000 is made by them. same with the Roots, Jurassic 5, K-os....personally, i;m not a huge fan of hip-hop...but the best of any genre is worth listening to....besides country


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

thisone326 said:


> singers are musicians....but i see what your saying. but, andre plays guitar, drums, bass, etc..
> 
> all the music from Outkast and Andre 3000 is made by them. same with the Roots, Jurassic 5, K-os....personally, i;m not a huge fan of hip-hop...but the best of any genre is worth listening to....besides country


Cool! I will have to check them out. I am open to anything.

No country huh? I am more a rock/hard rock guy but still get in the mood for some country now and then.


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

the twang that they use in country literally makes me nauseous. i feel physically ill when i hear it....and i;m not joking, my body does not respond well to it. i love bluegrass though


----------

